# Oh, For The Love Of Bulkheads!



## shrimp? fish? CRABS?!? (Feb 6, 2021)

Ok, can anybody explain to me, why you need more than a 1.5'' hole, for a 1-inch bulkhead? also, Why can you fit such a bulk head into a 2.5'' hole? 

I am a complete, and utter beginner on plumbing, as in, I know what PVC is. So if there is some go-to website, video, etc. for aquarium plumbing. Please link it down below, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Thenoob (Jan 15, 2014)

shrimp? fish? CRABS?!? said:


> Ok, can anybody explain to me, why you need more than a 1.5'' hole, for a 1-inch bulkhead? also, Why can you fit such a bulk head into a 2.5'' hole?
> 
> I am a complete, and utter beginner on plumbing, as in, I know what PVC is. So if there is some go-to website, video, etc. for aquarium plumbing. Please link it down below, it would be greatly appreciated!


Since the pipe fits inside the bulkhead the bulkhead ends up larger in diameter then the pipe. So a 1" bulk head will habe an outside diameter larger then 1" due to the thickness of the material covering the pipe.

Bulk reef supply has a handy sizing chart here: 








How To Select and Properly Install Aquarium Bulkheads


Bulkheads allow you to transfer water from one side of an aquarium to the other and allow for traditional PVC plumbing to be connected. In most aquariums, bulkheads are used for drain and return pipes on your display tank but can be used for many other things too. Some tanks come pre-drilled for...




www.bulkreefsupply.com





Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimp? fish? CRABS?!? (Feb 6, 2021)

Thanks! That'll be handy if I chose to make a tank-in-progress have a sump.


----------

